# CA Glue finishes- how we do it at FlippinOut Slingshots



## flippinout

I have had a lot of folks ask me how we get the CA finish so shiny, deep and clear. It is simply patience, practice, and the willingness to commit to the process.

I have created a tutorial on how we do the CA finish on FlippinOut Slingshots and you will see that it is not difficult, just time consuming and tedious.

Enjoy


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Love The crows in the background! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert

nice tutorial Nathan, answered many of my questions, thanks


----------



## Pikeman

That is a great video, plenty of detail and explanations of the why and how. Thanks very much, it will be very useful to many members.


----------



## Charles

Nice job! Makes me reconsider superglue finishes.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Thank you for this vid! I love CA glue finishes.


----------



## Jim Williams

What a fantastic video! Thanks for posting that Nathan it's far better than the tutorial I found! Very informative, nice one!


----------



## Btoon84

Thank you for posting Nathan! Feel free to do more tutorials!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























keep it up and you'll have yourself a genuine HRAWK slingshot!


----------



## filipino_saltik

thanx nathan with all my heart..


----------



## WILD BILL

Great video and tutorial!. Can't wait to see first hand.

Bill


----------



## ebooks886

Great tutorial Nathan thank you - I'll have to try this method!!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

ive never seen that before. nice tips


----------



## WILD BILL

Nathan, great tutorial! Easy to follow instructions. Great tips and advice.

I followed your instruction and completed the process on my Rhododendron Straight Wrist natural.

I've posted a new picture on my NC RHODO Build log. I believe that I got great results following your instructions

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Bill Hays

Good video Nathan.
It's my choice for tutorial winner.

People have asked why so many of the jeans I wear on video have a hole in the right thigh.... now you know! I hold the work piece I'm sanding or working right there and the jeans just wear out at that spot... My Wife has told me numerous times to throw and old towel or piece of leather on there to pad... I seem to always forget when in the creative mood. So I've got like 10 pairs of right thigh worn jeans!


----------



## Flatband

Wonderful job Nathan! Excellent video and "How To" on the tough and very time consuming "CA" finish. Flatband


----------



## WILD BILL

Flatband said:


> Wonderful job Nathan! Excellent video and "How To" on the tough and very time consuming "CA" finish. Flatband


DIDO!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Great tutorial, I just completed my first CA finish with the assistance of this video. Man, was that a lot of work! Absolutely stunning finish though, you get out what you put in.


----------



## LVO

quarterinmynose said:


> Great tutorial, I just completed my first CA finish with the assistance of this video. Man, was that a lot of work! Absolutely stunning finish though, you get out what you put in.


 Do we get to see it or is receiver posting pics?
can't wait to see that!


----------



## quarterinmynose

LVO said:


> Great tutorial, I just completed my first CA finish with the assistance of this video. Man, was that a lot of work! Absolutely stunning finish though, you get out what you put in.


Do we get to see it or is receiver posting pics?
can't wait to see that!
[/quote]I just sent it off to its new home today, I am itching to post some pics, but must wait until it arrives. I wouldn't want to spoil the new owners surprise.

...more on topic with this thread though, It seemed to me as I finished the 600grit wet sand that there was still a nice haze to the finish. Not scratched or anything, more like an eggshell kinda sheen. Was this the intended result with the process? It was beautiful, and classy, but this being my first go with CA I just wanted to see how far I could push it. I wet sanded all the way out through 2500, hit it with a quick/light buff, and the thing shines like glass. I think the eggshell kinda result would seem more appropriate on most slingshots, I was just curious if this was the intention.


----------



## ifix

i will add








i suggest cleaning the piece your covering with acetone prior to applying the glue. it cleans up oils or other contaminants that will turn the glue cloudy. you can also use acetone after you apply the glue to even it out after the first coat.


----------



## LVO

I didn't have any 400 or 600 so I skipped a few steps and went to 0000 steel wool. I can't argue with the way Nathan does it, so I will be getting those soon. People are always amazed when you tell them you used super glue!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete

flippinout said:


> I have had a lot of folks ask me how we get the CA finish so shiny, deep and clear. It is simply patience, practice, and the willingness to commit to the process.
> 
> I have created a tutorial on how we do the CA finish on FlippinOut Slingshots and you will see that it is not difficult, just time consuming and tedious.
> 
> Enjoy


Wow. I am impressed. Never would have thought you could use super glue like that. I would have thought that you would end up with a nice SS permanently attached to your hand! By the way that slingshot in the video is soooo beautiful.....FlppinOut!


----------



## kwinpr

Great info - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wuyang

Hi all, I can't see any video to watch just a load of lines of random text..... Any clues......its not just this video happened to a couple.

Thanks


----------



## flippinout

Wuyang said:


> Hi all, I can't see any video to watch just a load of lines of random text..... Any clues......its not just this video happened to a couple.
> 
> Thanks


Likely your browser or computer. This particular video is functioning properly.


----------



## Wuyang

flippinout said:


> Wuyang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I can't see any video to watch just a load of lines of random text..... Any clues......its not just this video happened to a couple.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Likely your browser or computer. This particular video is functioning properly.
Click to expand...

Thankyou.....I'll get the other half to check it out, I'm not that up on technology........ Although I do know it's an iPad if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Popcorn

Since moisture from the hand causes white spots in the finish when first applying the CA, I bet a full nitrile glove on the 'holding' hand would prevent that from happening.


----------

